# ID



## sgrking (Dec 9, 2004)

View attachment 40195
are these serrasalmus gibbus?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

look like terns to me


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

P. Natt


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Pygocentrus Nattereri (Red Belly) with beautifull adult colouration.!!!!!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I thought they were terns too


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> I thought they were terns too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if they were caught in Argentina, they are...
P. nattereri is P. nattereri - all those fancy names, super reds, terns, green reds, purple reds, lionhead reds, you name it, they all just say "This is a P. natt with this and that color, such and so pattern, and was originally caught at location x"...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Jonas is right....but even so, that does not look like any Argentina variant I have ever seen.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

great looking fish!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Jonas is right....but even so, that does not look like any Argentina variant I have ever seen.
> [snapback]789334[/snapback]​


i agree they look like run of the mill reds to me i dont see any yellow colouration in them at all to lead me to say they are from argentina.
dixon


----------

